# Hitting each lift once a week



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just interested to get people points of view as whether or not it is sufficient enough hitting the big three lifts once a week and maybe adding more accessory work or do people feel they need to be hit more?

Thanks


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just interested to get people points of view as whether or not it is sufficient enough hitting the big three lifts once a week and maybe adding more accessory work or do people feel they need to be hit more?
> 
> Thanks


 Depends on a lot of variables tbh mate, some of which may include and are not.limited to: how long have you been lifting? What are your numbers in the 3 lifts? What are your goals? How suited is your lifestyle/recovery to the extra work? ....tbh you can make great progress hitting each lift 1 x weekly and if you are progressing then its all good...

If not, give it a shot.... atm i squat 3 x weekly, pull 2 x weekly and bench 2 x weekly.... but im not training for a meet or anything specific so that could change....


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Depends on a lot of variables tbh mate, some of which may include and are not.limited to: how long have you been lifting? What are your numbers in the 3 lifts? What are your goals? How suited is your lifestyle/recovery to the extra work? ....tbh you can make great progress hitting each lift 1 x weekly and if you are progressing then its all good...
> 
> If not, give it a shot.... atm i squat 3 x weekly, pull 2 x weekly and bench 2 x weekly.... but im not training for a meet or anything specific so that could change....


 Squat - 150kg

deadlift - 190kg

Bench - 110kg

Currently sitting around 88kg and not training for a meet but doing Texas method at the minute.

Not really planning on changing as I am progressing but sometimes I miss volume and one exercise such as a bench day doing 5x5 followed by a ton of accessory movements


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Squat - 150kg
> 
> deadlift - 190kg
> 
> ...


 Goo stuff mate, looks like you have a good balance of strength across your lifts.... like i say, the only way to know if youll progress better is to try it.... one word of caution though, because your frequency has increased initially your lifts will take quite a drastic dip..... you wont be hitting your max poundages every session straight out the gate.... it will require you to have a bit of patience and trust your programming even though your probably lifting 70-80% of your usual training poundages.... its a very different mindset and feeling compared to just blasting a bodypart once and then leaving it 5-7 days to do it again....


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Goo stuff mate, looks like you have a good balance of strength across your lifts.... like i say, the only way to know if youll progress better is to try it.... one word of caution though, because your frequency has increased initially your lifts will take quite a drastic dip..... you wont be hitting your max poundages every session straight out the gate.... it will require you to have a bit of patience and trust your programming even though your probably lifting 70-80% of your usual training poundages.... its a very different mindset and feeling compared to just blasting a bodypart once and then leaving it 5-7 days to do it again....


 You think my strength would initially drop due to decreasing the frequency?

I may try it in the future but just wondered really


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> You think my strength would initially drop due to decreasing the frequency?
> 
> I may try it in the future but just wondered really


 Yup, i mean realistically could you do say 3 x 6 @ 80%1rm 3 x weekly AND make 5kg increases to that weekly? If so more power to ya! Even with the reduced overall volume you'd have to drop the weights back and load them up incrementally....but it wouldnt take long and in time youd be stronger overall anyway...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've trained this way for a long time and it has worked for me. Considered doing bench, squats and deads 3x a week but decided to stick with the way I train as I am still progressing.

I also currently do a 4th day events training most weeks where everything gets some extra work but this is recent, primarily I'd train 3 days a week PPL based on Push - Bench/OHP, Pull - Deadlift, Legs - Squat


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Personally I don't see any reason why you'd want to be squatting and benching any less than twice per week

Some of the most successful programs for squats and bench have you performing them up to 3-6 times per week

Neural efficiency is a large part of getting stronger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadlift once a fortnight

Squat 6x week

Bench 2x week

Ohp 2x week

Use the right assistance lifts and you'll see big progress fast providing gear and diet and rest is adequate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Personally I don't see any reason why you'd want to be squatting and benching any less than twice per week
> 
> Some of the most successful programs for squats and bench have you performing them up to 3-6 times per week
> 
> Neural efficiency is a large part of getting stronger


 Any particular routines you like to follow? Also what are your lifts like (If you don't mind me asking ofcourse).

I'm going to try doing them more frequently in the 2nd half of this year after my 2nd SM comp see how I fare.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

dont look for reasons to change your current programme if it's working for you. I made this mistake before, I programme hopped loads as I spent too much time reading about routines instead of just getting on with it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Any particular routines you like to follow? Also what are your lifts like (If you don't mind me asking ofcourse).
> 
> I'm going to try doing them more frequently in the 2nd half of this year after my 2nd SM comp see how I fare.


 195kg squat

150kg bench

230kg deadlift

For novice I like: icf 5x5 or strong lifts

Intermediate: madcows, texas method

Late intermediate: powerlifting to win template of 531

Bulgarian light is also a brilliant template if ran correctly, plenty of bar time, ingraining that motor unit recruitment


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> 195kg squat
> 
> 150kg bench
> 
> ...


 Good lifts.

Have you tried Shieko? I'll look into Bulgarian light. I'm aiming for 300kg deadlift, 250kg squat and 180kg bench at 90kg by end of 2016 so will be looking at dropping SM training from June and focusing on these targets specifically, gives me an extra day of barbell work.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Good lifts.
> 
> Have you tried Shieko? I'll look into Bulgarian light. I'm aiming for 300kg deadlift, 250kg squat and 180kg bench at 90kg by end of 2016 so will be looking at dropping SM training from June and focusing on these targets specifically, gives me an extra day of barbell work.


 Not tried shieko mate, was considering running it alongside magnusson ortmayer deadlift routine but think I'll use 531 and run it in place of deadlift day, sheiko seems a crazy amount of sets

If you've not ran bulg before you could Def benefit from the high frequency, 250kg squat is impressive

I'm going to run bulgarian light after a couple more cycles of 531 then toying with running smolov on my next blast


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

It varies depending on the person, some can do minimal work and make amazing progress, others like my self have to squat and bench 3x and deadlift 2x a week to get anywhere.

At the moment i'm squat, bench & deadlifting Monday & Friday, and doing pause squat & pause bench on Wednesdays. Doing 3 assistance movements on Tuesday & Saturday (upper back, abs and arms).

Just's takes time to workout what works for your body.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

If I'm getting ready for a comp then from 8 weeks out I'll squat and dead on the same day to get conditioned as its requires comp day


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Not tried shieko mate, was considering running it alongside magnusson ortmayer deadlift routine but think I'll use 531 and run it in place of deadlift day, sheiko seems a crazy amount of sets
> 
> If you've not ran bulg before you could Def benefit from the high frequency, 250kg squat is impressive
> 
> I'm going to run bulgarian light after a couple more cycles of 531 then toying with running smolov on my next blast


 I like the Ortmayer routine, good mix of high % work and volume.

Yeah the 250 will be impressive if I do hit it lol. Doubled 200 today so got a wee bit to go but no rush.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Bataz said:


> If I'm getting ready for a comp then from 8 weeks out I'll squat and dead on the same day to get conditioned as its requires comp day


 out of intrest whats your lifts and current height and weight. Ive always been interested in powerlifting but my squat is a weak point


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> out of intrest whats your lifts and current height and weight. Ive always been interested in powerlifting but my squat is a weak point


 5'10" 100kg

Best Lifts: 210/120/220


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

I would imagine that as long as your overall volume is similar it shouldn't matter. Which would obviously mean if you're squatting once a week you'd have to do more working sets.

Plenty of elite powerlifters only train the lift once a week. I think the lillibridges do but from what I've read their sessions last like 4 hours ( altho obviously they have a lot of warming up to do).

personally I like squatting and benching 3 times a week and deadlifting twice. I normally follow a Texas method style thing so medium, light and heavy days.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Depends on a lot of variables tbh mate, some of which may include and are not.limited to: how long have you been lifting? What are your numbers in the 3 lifts? What are your goals? How suited is your lifestyle/recovery to the extra work? ....tbh you can make great progress hitting each lift 1 x weekly and if you are progressing then its all good...
> 
> If not, give it a shot.... atm i squat 3 x weekly, pull 2 x weekly and bench 2 x weekly.... but im not training for a meet or anything specific so that could change....


 How is your training laid out?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How is your training laid out?


 Dead basic mate, 3 sessions a week.... squat,bench,deadlift.... plus whatever accessories i can be @rsed to do, which atm is very little. Its designed around a linear progression so i do one week at 60%, the next at 65%, next 70% etc all the way up to 85% where i then either continue on if im feeling strong doing triples, or do a 'test' of all three lifts... then deload.

This week is the last week of the program, not sure what im doing next tbh.... id like to do a meet later in the year, so maybe go back to working one lift per session....ie 5/3/1 or something similar.... hows your training goin?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Dead basic mate, 3 sessions a week.... squat,bench,deadlift.... plus whatever accessories i can be @rsed to do, which atm is very little. Its designed around a linear progression so i do one week at 60%, the next at 65%, next 70% etc all the way up to 85% where i then either continue on if im feeling strong doing triples, or do a 'test' of all three lifts... then deload.
> 
> This week is the last week of the program, not sure what im doing next tbh.... id like to do a meet later in the year, so maybe go back to working one lift per session....ie 5/3/1 or something similar.... hows your training goin?


 You lay this out yourself?

What are your lifts like doing this also?

You could always just carry on with the exact same model and turn it into 3 month block rotation if that's how you like to train......

Mine will be commencing as of May. Starting to feel better, going to be adding weight and lowering reps gradually working up to my initial training max and take it from there. Low dose test and NPP to start so I don't overdo it and NPP to help with the joints/ligaments. I'll add 50mg oxy a day if I am feeling good after a few weeks. Take it as it comes.

Looking forward to it. :thumb


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> You lay this out yourself?
> 
> What are your lifts like doing this also?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, i programmed it myself.... tbh its just a bastardised version of every linear program out there! My maxes last time i tested were 190kg squat (got more in me cos ive done 200k before) 130 bench (more frequent benching really helps imo) 220 deadlift (this was ugly!)

I would say if any 'one thing' has helped me (in reality its probably the sum of every little thing combined that makes the difference!) Its this.....ALWAYS leave more in the tank.... grinders are for meets....and coffee shops. Take your time building back up buddy and you will smash your previous bests,even when it feels like its too light and your tempted to move up in weight....don't! Trust the process! Good luck man


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Yeah, i programmed it myself.... tbh its just a bastardised version of every linear program out there! My maxes last time i tested were 190kg squat (got more in me cos ive done 200k before) 130 bench (more frequent benching really helps imo) 220 deadlift (this was ugly!)
> 
> I would say if any 'one thing' has helped me (in reality its probably the sum of every little thing combined that makes the difference!) Its this.....ALWAYS leave more in the tank.... grinders are for meets....and coffee shops. Take your time building back up buddy and you will smash your previous bests,even when it feels like its too light and your tempted to move up in weight....don't! Trust the process! Good luck man


 That's the idea. Simply working on rate coding at around 90% and using the secondary movement to help with sticking points.

Cheers for the advice, will not be grinding anything (except the occasional girl on tinder). Rate of force development and technique are going to be the primary goals. I will run a hypertrophy block as and when I feel I need it.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> That's the idea. Simply working on rate coding at around 90% and using the secondary movement to help with sticking points.
> 
> Cheers for the advice, will not be grinding anything (except the occasional girl on tinder). Rate of force development and technique are going to be the primary goals. I will run a hypertrophy block as and when I feel I need it.


 Good stuff mate, do you have access to bands and chains? I dont personally use them- but i do see lads at the gym playing with them....maybe worth a look? I was always under the impression they helped geared lifters more than raw..?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Good stuff mate, do you have access to bands and chains? I dont personally use them- but i do see lads at the gym playing with them....maybe worth a look? I was always under the impression they helped geared lifters more than raw..?


 I do have access to them where I train. Will more than likely play around with them on de-loads for speed work and also as a secondary movement for my bench to help with my lockout.

Bands I might use for speed deads. I'm going to play around and see what works. There are some good RAW lifters that use them so there must be some benefit. 

I have no interest in geared lifting TBH, single or multiply. Just not for me, too much ego lifting. Who the f**k needs a 'deadlift suit'? Hope you lift RAW after saying that. :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

i squat twice a week and deadlift twice a week and try when i can fit it in to bench twice a week seems to work better than only doing them once


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I do have access to them where I train. Will more than likely play around with them on de-loads for speed work and also as a secondary movement for my bench to help with my lockout.
> 
> Bands I might use for speed deads. I'm going to play around and see what works. There are some good RAW lifters that use them so there must be some benefit.
> 
> I have no interest in geared lifting TBH, single or multiply. Just not for me, too much ego lifting. Who the f**k needs a 'deadlift suit'? Hope you lift RAW after saying that. :lol:


 Yeah mate, i lift raw.... with my lifts im never gonna be a contender so i do it just for fun.... but i saw some kid maybe 18/19 squat 300k in a suit at a meet last year.....fvck they work and they work well!


----------

